# Put the plane on its sole or on its side???



## Benvolio (Feb 10, 2013)

Pretty sure there are egyptian hyrogliphics and stone age cave paintings that depict this debate, but I was curious as to what the breakdown of opinion is here…..

Personally, I always lay my plane on the sole - preferably on top of the shavings its just made.

Ottomh Paul Seller's claims the whole plane on its sole indignation many people shout about began with teachers who didn't want students to damage the plane when the iron had been extended too far.

But what do you guys say? 8th deadly sin? Or there's worse things to worry about?

Ben


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Worse things to worry about. 

Just be aware of what is on the bench if you set down on the sole or what might impact it if you put it on it's side. You ding it, you sharpen it… lol


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I always lay mine on it's side. I learned this habit from my father and grandfather, and a lot of thumps with a yard stick or 2×4 or other handy utensil.

On the other hand, it's your tool.. I believe in freedom for all! Do it anyway you want.

Then again, if you are using my tools, lay it on it's side!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Wouldnt sweat it personally. Depends where im puttin it. I put it down wherever the next tool i need resides. Then forget where i put it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

On its sole normally. This on Frank Klausz's recommendation.
His reasoning is that the iron is more vulnerable to getting
nicked or cutting you if the plane is on its side. Of course
a plane put iron-down on a wood bench is not going to get
the iron damaged by the bench.

On jobsites I have laid them on their sides on hard surfaces
or on wood floors I don't want to damage.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Personally, I keep my plane in a perfect vacuum, hovering above an electromagnet. Yes, it's inconvenient, but it minimizes any chance that I may slightly dull the blade by resting the plane sole down.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh a bubble ball for your plane…. Like that movie. LOL


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

If the surface is likely to damage the iron if it moves, on it's side. Otherwise, on the sole. The act of using the plane does more to dull the iron than just sitting on some wood.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Shapeon, Loren and WayneC,

Thanks for the common sense responses.

BJ


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Loren: "...On its sole normally. This on Frank Klausz's recommendation.
His reasoning is that the iron is more vulnerable to getting
nicked or cutting you if the plane is on its side…."*

Loren +10

Yup,... I've nicked a knuckle once on the blade when laying the plane on its side. I now place them on their soles, that is as long as what I am placing them on is wooden (workbench, particle board shelf, etc.).


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

You guys have me so scared now I'm going to turn my tablesaw upside down every time I'm done using it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

On it sole for me. I know the elm bench top won't hurt it. What I slide into it may.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

What?? You jocks don't have a leather plane holster. Come on folks, this is the twenty first century.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Bogey, try that with an eight! Over the shoulder shotgun holster maybe?
Ben, on the sole. Just remember to pick it up and not slide it. I usually keep a thin(1/8") strip of wood on my bench and put the toe on it.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

On the side 'cause that's the way I was taught.
Bill


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I actually have some leftover pieces of cork flooring in the drawer where my planes go. My wife gave me her grandpa's old dresser for the shop so planes go in a drawer. If I set them on their sole, they're safer than if I set them on their side where one plane could knock into another one and bork the iron. I don't have a lot of planes. Just 4 or 5, so they all fit in the drawer just fine and dandy.

If I have them out and using them, they're on the bench which has a wood top and I just set 'em down however is convenient. That's usually on their sole.


----------



## SRRieman (May 31, 2012)

I put all of mine sole down. But I wouldn't rest it upon any shavings…I'm pretty sure that's one of the reasons for this debate after all. If you rest your plane with the sole down let's say on your bench or a board, there is likely to be dust on the surface of your bench. In your case, shavings. Dust, shavings, and even benchtops without dust or shavings, soak up moisture and pass it along to your plane. In this case, the sole. One of the reasons, many people would rather lay their planes down on their sides. But like I said, I do it anyways. I don't trust the plane on its side. Sketchy.


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

I always set the plane down on the sole. I think it does more to protect the blade and to prevent injury. There is a risk, albeit slight, that with the plane on its side a hand could accidentally brush up against it leaving a nasty cut.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

On its side.

To do otherwise would have the late (great) Mr. Haas, my grade school woodworking teacher, turning over in his grave!

Cheers!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

On it's side; force of habit.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I was taught to put them on their side with the blade with the sole away from you. Saves the cutting edge. I would think if the wood you are planing could dull the edge then sitting it on a wood table would also dull the edge. I was taught to do it this way and it is habit. What about adjustment. If you sit it on the sole can it push one corner of the blade up if you don't sit it down evenly? Really doesn't matter much because I don't use one often anymore.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Sole down, always for me. As explained above by Shampeon.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

On its sole. Easy to put down one handed (and without thinking or looking), and easy to pick up the same.
99.9999999% of the damage to my irons happens when I'm using the bloody things. How on earth can you damage it when it's just sitting there, not moving, on a wood surface? 
I really hate these equivalents of old wives tales. Bah.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

I am with all the "Sole" guys. I would never, ever leave my plane on the side; the blade is damn sharp and I don't want to take any chances of hitting my hands or arms into it. When I am working at the bench, there are normally a lot of other tools on there as well. I also don't want to take a chance of a tool hitting the blade. No need in having to resharpen the blade if I don't have to. I agree with vipond above, the plane isn't moving, it is just sitting there. No way is the blade going to get dull just sitting there, impossible. Hell, all of my planes are STORED on their soles in the tool cabinet.


----------

